# A Look Inside A Timor Atp -many Pics!



## Duarte (May 18, 2005)

Got this one a while back. Took it apart to replace the crystal, gaskets and clean the case..


----------



## Duarte (May 18, 2005)




----------



## Duarte (May 18, 2005)




----------



## Duarte (May 18, 2005)




----------



## Duarte (May 18, 2005)




----------



## Duarte (May 18, 2005)




----------



## Duarte (May 18, 2005)

I hope you enjoyed, and your modem isn't smoking


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Duarte said:


> I hope you enjoyed, and your modem isn't smoking
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank goodness for Broadband and Digital Cameras
















Some nice pictures there.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Great series of pictures Duarte; the watch looks good on the leather bund style strap









How old is this watch?


----------



## Duarte (May 18, 2005)

JoT said:


> Great series of pictures Duarte; the watch looks good on the leather bund style strap
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would say early 1940s..? but could be earlier.


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Duarte said:


> I hope you enjoyed, and your modem isn't smoking
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was well worth the wait.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)




----------

